# Sie dürfen nur 1 Nachricht(en) alle 10 Minute(n) erstellen.



## Jan (27 April 2011)

Hallo,

kann mir mal jemand erklären, was das soll?

Ich habe eine PN geschrieben, eine Antwort bekommen und wollte Antworten.

Und dann diese Meldung:

"Sie dürfen nur 1 Nachricht(en) alle 10 Minute erstellen."

Was ist der Grund für diese Einschränkung?

So viele PN schreibe ich nun wirklich nicht.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (27 April 2011)

Jan schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> kann mir mal jemand erklären, was das soll?
> 
> ...



Die müssen durch die Zensur, das dauert halt


----------



## Jan (27 April 2011)

Also werden die bösen Worte ausgeschwärzt, bevor die PN an den Empfänger weitergeht?!

Ausserdem kommt die PN schnell durch zum Empfänger. Das hat definitiv keine 10 Minuten gedauert.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (27 April 2011)

Jan schrieb:


> Also werden die bösen Worte ausgeschwärzt, bevor die PN an den Empfänger weitergeht?!
> 
> Ausserdem kommt die PN schnell durch zum Empfänger. Das hat definitiv keine 10 Minuten gedauert.



Ja böse Worte werden ausgeschwätzt und Rechschreibfehler
Rot makiert, zum Schluss gibt es eine Gesammtnote. 
Ist dein Notendurchschnitt unter dem Schnitt
kommst du am Ende des Jahres in die Wahl 
"User des Jahres" und kannst einen tollen Pokal gewinnen.


----------



## Jan (27 April 2011)

Alles klar!

Jetzt mal nebenbei im Ernst; wiso diese Einschränkung?


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (27 April 2011)

Jan schrieb:


> "Sie dürfen nur 1 Nachricht(en) alle 10 Minute erstellen."
> 
> Was ist der Grund für diese Einschränkung?



Soweit ich mich erinnere, wurden früher die PN vereinzelt 
zum SPAM-Versand im großen Stil missbraucht. Durch 
die "Bremse" wurde das uninteressant.


----------



## Jan (27 April 2011)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Soweit ich mich erinnere, wurden früher die PN vereinzelt
> zum SPAM-Versand im großen Stil missbraucht. Durch
> die "Bremse" wurde das uninteressant.


 
Danke, für die Antwort.

Gibt es die Möglichkeit, dass ich vom Admin überprüft werde, ob ich eine Spamschleuder bin und dann diese Bremse für mich entfernt wird?


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (27 April 2011)

Jan schrieb:


> Danke, für die Antwort.
> 
> Gibt es die Möglichkeit, dass ich vom Admin überprüft werde, ob ich eine Spamschleuder bin und dann diese Bremse für mich entfernt wird?



Bei der hier verwendeten Forum-Software lassen sich die 
PN-Möglichkeiten nicht benutzerabhängig beschränken - 
deswegen die allgemeine Bremse.

Schöner wäre es, wenn die Beschränkung nur für neue 
Benutzer bzw. Benutzer ohne Diskussionsbeitrag gelten
würde - vielleicht ermöglicht das eine künftige Software.


----------



## Paule (27 April 2011)

Jan schrieb:


> Ich habe eine PN geschrieben, eine Antwort bekommen und wollte Antworten.
> 
> Und dann diese Meldung:
> 
> ...


Hallo Jan, 
das hat mich auch schon genervt.
Aber ich kann es verstehen, da man sonst schnell mit seinem Gesprächspartner in eine nette Konversation geraten kann und es werden ja schließlich alle PN's gespeichert.
Wenn du dann doch mal bei knapp 500 Einträgen bist (ich dachte auch mal das ich das nie ereiche), kommt eine Meldung und dann bist eine weile beschäftigt zum schauen welche Nachricht jetzt löschenswert ist.

Eine andere Möglichkeit wäre Deinen Gesprächspartner in den internen Chat einzuladen.
Dort geht es schneller zu und manchmal kommt dann schon die Antwort bevor die Frage gestellt wurde. 
Und falls da schon andere Leute abhängen die gerade über das Wetter oder die Arbeit quatschen und du nicht mit denen reden willst, gibt es dort noch zusätzlich einen privat Chat.


----------



## PN/DP (28 April 2011)

Jan schrieb:


> "Sie dürfen nur 1 Nachricht(en) alle 10 Minute erstellen."


Damit kann man leben, blöd ist nur, daß man schon am Erstellen der Nachricht gehindert wird und nicht erst beim Abschicken aufgehalten wird.
Will man eine "eilige" Antwort schreiben, dann ist man gezwungen, die Nachricht in einem externen Editor vorzubereiten und Tags (wie z.B.  Formatierungen und Zitate) muß man händisch einfügen.

Harald


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (28 April 2011)

Ich finde das auch bekloppt... 
Bei 6 P.N.s ist da über ne Stunde weg... 
Finde auch, dass man das evtl mal zurückstellen sollte.
Und mit dem Chat kann ich Paule nur zustimmen, das ist mittlerweile ne kleine aber feine (nette) Truppe zusammengekommen. 

Gruß
Timo


----------



## PhilippL (28 April 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Ja böse Worte werden ausgeschwätzt und Rechschreibfehler
> Rot makiert, zum Schluss gibt es eine Gesammtnote.
> Ist dein Notendurchschnitt unter dem Schnitt
> kommst du am Ende des Jahres in die Wahl
> "User des Jahres" und kannst einen tollen Pokal gewinnen.



Hi,

ich kanns mir nicht verkneifen... aber das mit der Rechtschreibung kann der liebe Markus nur weil Word das kann... heute erst live gesehen *ROFL*


----------



## Markus (28 April 2011)

hallo?
ihr habt dieses forum
ihr habt bestimmt jeder 20 email adressen
ihr habt den chat
ihr habt 20 messenger
ihr habt 5 "social networks"
ihr habt ein telefon

was wolt ihr vögel denn noch?
müllt mit eurem privaten gesabber gefälligts nicht meine datenbank voll! 

ich bekomme hier bestimmt 20 mails die woche mit autorespondern von benachrichtigungen auf pns, geht mich nichts an was in euren pns steht, interessiert mich auch nicht wirklich, aber dadurch werde ich manchmal mehr oder weniger gewzungen das zu lesen...
dazu kommen noch die ganzen trottel die nicht lesen können und auf die benachrichtigungsmail antworten obwohl da DICK UND FETT drin steht dass sie das NICHT TUN SOLLEN! am anfang war ich noch so nett die mails mit dem kommentar "irrläufer" zurückzuschicken, aber das ist mir inzwischen zu doof...
bei 60% von den pn-support aktionen kann ich nur sagen dass diese leute den sinn und zweck eines forums nicht bgriffen haben... einfach mal ganz nach oben scrollen und den satz über den bannern lesen - und vor allem verstehen...
wobei das noch garnichts ist verglichen mit den idioten die mir direkt nachrichten schicken oder sogar anrufen und eine persönliche sonderbehandlung erwarten...

war früher mal offen, wurde von spammern missbraucht, sehe keinen grund das zu ändern --> bleibt so!


----------



## Jan (28 April 2011)

@ Paule

Das mit dem Chat habe ich noch nicht gesehen.

Meinst du den Chat in der Menüleiste unter der Werbung?

Wenn ja; kann ich Java bedenkenlos runterladen?

Ich bekomme diese Meldung:

Sorry, but you need a Java 1.2.x enabled browser to use the JavaChat.





Click the button above to install Java or use this chat link if you have a copy of mIRC installed.​

@ Markus

Sorry; hätte ich gewusst, dass es den Chat gibt, hätte ich meine Frage dort gestellt. 
Ich sehe es auch so, dass diese Frage es nicht Wert ist, deinen Server zuzumüllen, aber ich wusste mir in dem Moment nicht anders zu helfen und hielt es für überzogen den Admin, also dich, direkt anzuschreiben.


----------



## Nordischerjung (28 April 2011)

Benutze doch Chat w/mIRC


----------



## Jan (28 April 2011)

Nordischerjung schrieb:


> Benutze doch Chat w/mIRC


 
Leider bekomme ich die Fehlermeldung: 
*Die Webseite kann nicht angezeigt werden.*

Und wenn ich nach einem Programm zum anzeigen suche (der angegebene Link), dann kommt ein neues Fenster mit einer neuen Fehlermeldung.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (29 April 2011)

Markus schrieb:


> müllt mit eurem privaten gesabber gefälligts nicht meine datenbank voll!



Wie wäre es mit einem Verfallsdatum für die PNs?

Nach sechs Monate interessiere ich mich doch für mein 
eigenes Geschwafel nicht mehr, und falls doch, muss 
ich es halt rechtzeitig auf eigenem Hoheitsgebiet sichern.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (29 April 2011)

Automatisches Löschen finde ich nicht gut, ich habe die eine oder andere
PN die ich behalten möchte.
Ich verstehe jetzt auch garnicht wo das Problemm ist, es gehen doch sowieso
nur 500PN, mit der Anzahl der Aktiven User ist doch die größe der Daten-
bank in etwa Definierbar. Eine PN dürfte meines erachtens max 1KB groß 
sein, so währen das max. 500KB, dann währen das bei 2000 Usern im 
Mittel gerade mal 1GB.....oder.....

Ich glaube was in den Threads so an Anhängen hochgeladen wird, macht
der Datenbank schon mehr Probleme.


----------



## Paule (29 April 2011)

Jan schrieb:


> @ Paule
> 
> Das mit dem Chat habe ich noch nicht gesehen.
> 
> ...


Ja den Chat meinte ich.

Ja warum denn nicht?


----------



## Jan (29 April 2011)

Habe Java installiert und bekomme nun diese Meldungen, wenn ich in den Chat will.

Kann ich das alles bedenkenlos akzeptieren?


----------



## Nordischerjung (29 April 2011)

Sonst versuch doch mal hier mibbit irc, weiß nicht ob es mit deinem AOL Browser funzt


----------



## Jan (29 April 2011)

Ich habs jetzt einfach mal riskiert und hat geklappt.

Ich werde nun den Server zukünftig etwas weniger belasten.


----------

